# B&N app for ipad



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

As much as I love to hate the nook, B&N did a stellar job on their iPad app. Dictionary, different fonts and font sizes, custom colors and themes, lendability, highlighting, search-and to top it off, they added a welcome 'book'. 
It is pretty nice and seems to combine the best of the iBooks and Kindle iPad apps.





 (will open iTunes)

_--- added iTunes link_


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I didn't know they had one for iPad! Thanks for letting us know. Off to find it!

Melissa


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I did not know the app was out either. I going to try and find it. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

So cool! You don't have to use your credit card to unlock your books like on iPhone. It looks great. Only one of my books is lendable but it's nice to have the feature included. 

Melissa


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

This is so cool. I love the app. Now I have all my books on my nook on my iPad


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow look at all those fonts! I have found I really love reading on the iPad and this is going to be an amazing addition to the ereader apps. I wish someone would figure out a way to read library books on the iPad now lol. 

Melissa


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

meljackson said:


> Wow look at all those fonts! I have found I really love reading on the iPad and this is going to be an amazing addition to the ereader apps. I wish someone would figure out a way to read library books on the iPad now lol.
> 
> Melissa


The would be perfect if we could read library books on the ipad.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It has some very nice-looking fonts. I see it has a toggle for full- or left-justification— but it doesn’t work with any of the books with which I've tried it.  

It also has a handy Search feature for titles and authors. I don't plan to have that many books in the app, but it's a nice touch.

Unfortunately, it has no brightness control from within the app.

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got a lot of B&N books for my nook.... I have been waiting for the iPad app.....


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I've got a lot of B&N books for my nook.... I have been waiting for the iPad app.....


I have been waiting for this B&N app too.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I know for the iPhone app, I had to enter my credit card number before it would download a book.  Is that the case with this one?

For some reason, when I logged in, it downloaded the last book I'd purchased (from Tuesday)--the rest are marked "download"--and it didn't require the cc# for the one it pulled up on its own.  If they've gotten rid of the cc# requirement, I'll be a whole lot happier with them, that's for sure, because that was a nuisance.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

It didn't ask me for my cc number to unlock my books. It was a very nice surprise. 

Melissa


----------



## Starearedkid (Jan 25, 2010)

For some reason, it won't let me log in. I get the error message the B&N can't log you in right now. 

I am so disappointed. It doesn't seem like a common problem.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Saw this on Padgadget:

"If you're a Barnes & Noble customer, swing buy a local store and show a sales associate your iPad to receive an access code for a free book. The promotion has a new free book each week and you can check the Barnes & Noble website to see which title is featured each week."

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/Free-ebooks-bestelling-authors/379002210

Best Wishes!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Watch out on the newspapers periodicals. A hilarious blog post by S. Windwalker

http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2010/05/nook-redux-barnes-noble-gets-it-90.html


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Saw this on Padgadget:
> 
> "If you're a Barnes & Noble customer, swing buy a local store and show a sales associate your iPad to receive an access code for a free book. The promotion has a new free book each week and you can check the Barnes & Noble website to see which title is featured each week."
> 
> ...


While I totally appreciate the offer of anything free
1 - is it over and above all the other free books that everyone is doing and 
2 - Kind of defeats the whole 'ebook' thing to have to go INTO a store, doesn't it?


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Downloaded it! Thanks


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Can you get a book every week or just once? This week is the first book in the Dresden files series. I think next week is a lee child book. 

Melissa


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been following this on nookboards, and yes, you can go and get a coupon for the free _book of the week_ every week.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I downloaded the app last night but haven't played around with it yet.  I'll have to check out the free book of the week--sounds pretty intriguing!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

/Rant ON---
Okay, I really really tried to like this app. Downloaded it, signed up a new account, picked some samples to look at, then opened the app. Lots of free books were there that I didn't want, along with my samples. Tried to delete the garbage, finally found the button that said "delete from iPad". Spent 22 minutes trying to delete the garbage. Still not deleted. Every time I went back to the front those stupid books were still showing up! Finally gave up and deleted the whole stupid app. What a PITA! B&N, that is NOT the way to design an app for a new iPad reader. Going back to the B&N website to delete all the credit card info I had to input for this app. NOT shopping there again in this lifetime.
/Rant OFF---
Just my $0.02 opinion.

Best Wishes!


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> /Rant ON---
> Okay, I really really tried to like this app. Downloaded it, signed up a new account, picked some samples to look at, then opened the app. Lots of free books were there that I didn't want, along with my samples. Tried to delete the garbage, finally found the button that said "delete from iPad". Spent 22 minutes trying to delete the garbage. Still not deleted. Every time I went back to the front those stupid books were still showing up! Finally gave up and deleted the whole stupid app. What a PITA! B&N, that is NOT the way to design an app for a new iPad reader. Going back to the B&N website to delete all the credit card info I had to input for this app. NOT shopping there again in this lifetime.
> /Rant OFF---
> Just my $0.02 opinion.
> ...


what the heck? You have "lots of free books there" when you go into the app? That's bizarre. I only have the B&N ebooks I'd previously purchased and a couple of freebies I recently d/l'd. a random selection of free books that won't let you delete them is definitely not the default as far as I can tell (unless i'm special somehow!)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have had no problem with the B&N app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I've been following this on nookboards, and yes, you can go and get a coupon for the free _book of the week_ every week.


B&N's website says "Five free books" The book this week is good through tomorrow, then Lee Child's One Shot next week.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

When you sign up for an account, there are four books that show up.... I remember there was Dracula, Pride & Prejudice, and two others.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> When you sign up for an account, there are four books that show up.... I remember there was Dracula, Pride & Prejudice, and two others.


And a bunch of sample books that I didn't ask for. I remember Laura Bush's book, A Farrah Fawcett book, and many others. The pain was that I could not delete ANY of them. Didn't even check out the reader because I was so frustrated trying to delete the junk books. A good ereader program should make it easy to delete books you don't want. The iBook and Kindle Readers are an example of easy to use.

Best Wishes!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't have any problems with the iphone app on my ipad. So downloaded the ipad app and deleted the other one. Now I can't get the buy button to work nor can I redeem the coupon code for the free book Storn Front. Everything works fine, Any ideas on what the problem is or how to correct it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> When you sign up for an account, there are four books that show up.... I remember there was Dracula, Pride & Prejudice, and two others.


Not sure if you were responding to my post about the five books, but the B&N Website says "In Store Only, 5 Free books." This week's book is by Jim Butcher, Stormfront.

But yes, I got three books when I installed the app. Dracula, Pride & Prejudice and Little Women.

I didn't get anything else except a sample of Atlas Shrugged that I had downloaded to the PC app. My complaint is that, even though I can delete the sample from the iPad, it still shows up in my library. Kinda disuades me from getting samples through B&N. I'll have to check to see if I can remove it from my account online.

Eeyore, you might try reinstalling, sounds like perhaps you got someone else's library?

As for redeeming the coupon you get from B&N for the free book, here's what the website says to do (from the link posted earlier):

Download the FREE BN eReader to your mobile device.
Own a NOOK? You're all set - no need to download.

Visit any Barnes & Noble store and show your NOOK or mobile device to one of our booksellers, and receive a voucher for the FREE eBook.

Enter the access code on the voucher at BN.COM/redeem.

I'm going to go later today.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I did read somewhere that B&N had a little oops with their samples, and did send some samples to some accounts accidentally.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, my sample was one that I actually had requested for my PC, so that part was ok, and while you cannot delete it from your account from the iPad, it is fairly easy to do from your online B&N account, just log in and go to your eBook library.  That would probably hold true for nonsamples, too.  

And the fourth book free book provided on sign up is apparently the Miriam Webster Dictionary, which shows in my online eBook library as having been delivered on the same date as the other three, but does not show up on my iPad for some reason....

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

> Visit any Barnes & Noble store and show your NOOK or mobile device to one of our booksellers, and receive a voucher for the FREE eBook.
> 
> Enter the access code on the voucher at BN.COM/redeem


I don't have a Barnes & Noble store locally which would makes even more sense for having the app for the iPad but this puts a big restriction on it. If anyone is going to the B&N store, please ask about that!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Eeyore said:


> And a bunch of sample books that I didn't ask for. I remember Laura Bush's book, A Farrah Fawcett book, and many others. The pain was that I could not delete ANY of them. Didn't even check out the reader because I was so frustrated trying to delete the junk books. A good ereader program should make it easy to delete books you don't want. The iBook and Kindle Readers are an example of easy to use.
> 
> Best Wishes!


I also ended up with a whole bunch of sample books, about three of which I was actually interested in sampling. In addition, I also received Pride and Prejudice, Little Women, and Dracula. I honestly haven't really spent any time in the B&N e-reader app, so I really can't comment on it at this point.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Saw this on Padgadget:
> 
> "If you're a Barnes & Noble customer, swing buy a local store and show a sales associate your iPad to receive an access code for a free book. The promotion has a new free book each week and you can check the Barnes & Noble website to see which title is featured each week."
> 
> ...


Doesn't have to be an iPad - can be any mobile device according the info in the link. Cool - I'll snag that Lee Child book (#9) for sure! If I can remember to get to B&N Tuesday or later!

I have to say I had some issues with the B&N reader app on my iPhone early on, but I think (hope) that's been taken care of - I'd gotten a free book from them but had such a hard time accessing it I was afraid to close it and open a different book. BUT, while we were on vacation a couple of weeks ago I saw a free book they were offering and tried downloading it from my iPhone and it worked - downloaded it sitting in the Magic Kingdom at Disney World, eating lunch. And I can see that it's in my library, and get back to that book I'd gotten long ago (but haven't gotten past page 18 yet). So while it isn't as user-friendly as the Kindle app, I'll definitely get that Lee Child book and try to remember to check the B&N site weekly to see what else they offer. And maybe I can read the books on my husband's iPad instead of on my iPhone! The phone is doable, but the iPad would be better if I can pry it from his hands!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I had to laugh  I got a sample.  It was 12 pages 9 of which were the title page, the publishing stuff and the other books the author has done.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I don't have a Barnes & Noble store locally which would makes even more sense for having the app for the iPad but this puts a big restriction on it. If anyone is going to the B&N store, please ask about that!


I'm not sure I understand why this particular promotion, good for five books in their store, puts a big restriction on the utility of the app? I understand completely them wanting to bring people into the store. My free book cost me $7 at the B&N Cafe. 

Perhaps the people who don't have any eReader are thinking, gee, where's my free copy of Stormfront or One Shot--what about us? 

Just sayin'.

As for the app, a brief look at the freebie I just downloaded reveals that it's ok--I don't like that I HAVE, as far as I can tell, to view a 2 page view in landscape. But I can always turn it to Portrait mode.

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

What I meant was that since I don't have a store locally, there are no free books for me, so there's nom downloading to test it out.  However, since I don't have a store, I need ebooks!

But, yes Betsy, you are correct.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I think you do get four free books for signing up, plus a lot of public domain books are available, apparently.  Plus, like Amazon, there are free non-PD books available on their site.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The coupon required deal is a first time thing for them, and as Betsy said, the point of it is to get people in the stores. BN's main business, after all, is still retail storefront based.

Inkmesh maintains a list of the online only freebies, same as they do for Kindle, Sony, and Smashwords. Keep an eye on that list and you'll find plenty of free books to choose from, some of which are not free on the Kindle.

http://inkmesh.com/free-ebooks/?site=nook


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've played around with the B&N reader app on the iPad for a while and have the following comments:

1. Good selection of nice fonts.
2. Switches to two-page display when choosing a small font in landscape mode.
3. Apparently no way to get non-DRM books from other sources into the reader (deal-breaker).
4. Page numbers that don’t change when font size is changed (how did they do that)
5. No brightness control in the app.
6. User settable margins.
7. Justification control (which seems non-functional)

A nice first try for the iPad. A little more work and it could be my favorite reader.

Mike


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I went by B&N today to pick up the coupon for this week's book (One Shot by Lee Child) to read on my iPhone (or more likely my husband's iPad). I was asked to show my phone & my app, and not only did he give me the coupon for this week's book, he gave me one for last week's book AND next week's book, which was way over & beyond what he had to do.

I picked up a couple of books for my granddaughter's birthday too, but no paper books for me - every price I checked on the bargain tables was the same as or more than the eBook price (I'm a Kindle and Sony owner, as well as B&N reader user). Not to mention the fact that I just prefer the eBook form.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hm, I think I need to make a trip to Barnes & Noble. I don't read the Lee Child series, but my mom does. While I'm there, I'll most likely stop by the cafe and get a pretzel or some cheesecake and the BRATs will each convince me that they just HAVE to buy a book (or 2) each.

My free book will cost me about $30


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Saturday, the clerk didn't even want to see my iPad, let alone the app.  Today, I had to show that I had the app installed, which was ok.

Heather, be sure to check out to see if they have KB member Boyd Morrison's The Ark on the Father's Day table.  They did at my local B&N.

Betsy


----------



## profsusan (May 7, 2009)

After a few frustrating days, I really love this app. The page style is much pleasanter than Kindle's - so far I've really liked the publisher's fonts. The most amazing feature so far is *real* page numbers that correspond to the pages in the paper version, no matter what font style or font you use -- it means sometimes a page will say 11, for one or two pages, to match the original page number. This is exactly what I've wanted in Kindle and iBooks, and I hope Amazon will consider implementing this option in addition to the location method (which I can't stand!). I've actually repurchased a few of my longer, denser Kindle books on B&N because of the brighter and more comfortable page style (especially those books whose formatting allows two-page display - not all of them do, alas) -- I was so dreading reading heavy 19-century history in Kindle's narrow margins and line spacing.

It took me ages to figure out how to remove samples or free books I didn't want. Here's how: Go to the barnesandnoble.com website, click eBooks, then go to My Library. All your books and samples should be there. The delete and archive buttons are just below the big download button. Click, confirm that you are deleting (or archiving), and when you go back to the app, your library should be refreshed.

Like iBooks and Kindle, this app still needs some polishing - buying books and managing the library via the bn.com website is a little clunky, but the app is only a few days old, and Barnes and Noble seems determined to stay competitive in the eBooks market.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

We swung by B&N last night to pick up my coupon. I got into a pleasant conversation with the clerk. Turns out she's a (shhhhhh...don't tell anyone....) a very satisfied Kindle owner! She was so funny, looking over her shoulder before whispering to me how much she loved her Kindle.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I stopped by Monday to pick up the voucher. The clerk didn't ask to see the app installed, and asked me which week I wanted. Of course I replied "All that you have" and she complied. Very nice! I have weeks 2 and 3 and do plan to read them both (I've already read the Jim Butcher one, but I'll read it again happily). What a great promotion! 

And, even though my usual trip goes like Heather's, I was there on my own late Monday after the kids were in bed and walked out without spending a dime.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

profsusan said:


> The most amazing feature so far is *real* page numbers that correspond to the pages in the paper version, no matter what font style or font you use -- it means sometimes a page will say 11, for one or two pages, to match the original page number.


The "real" page numbers correspond to which paper version? Trade paperback? Hardback? I really like the locations...when I'm switching between devices, the locations work perfectly. I'll have to check out the page numbers, I didn't even notice...

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

profsusan said:


> After a few frustrating days, I really love this app. The page style is much pleasanter than Kindle's - so far I've really liked the publisher's fonts. The most amazing feature so far is *real* page numbers that correspond to the pages in the paper version, no matter what font style or font you use -- it means sometimes a page will say 11, for one or two pages, to match the original page number. This is exactly what I've wanted in Kindle and iBooks, and I hope Amazon will consider implementing this option in addition to the location method (which I can't stand!). I've actually repurchased a few of my longer, denser Kindle books on B&N because of the brighter and more comfortable page style (especially those books whose formatting allows two-page display - not all of them do, alas) -- I was so dreading reading heavy 19-century history in Kindle's narrow margins and line spacing.
> 
> It took me ages to figure out how to remove samples or free books I didn't want. Here's how: Go to the barnesandnoble.com website, click eBooks, then go to My Library. All your books and samples should be there. The delete and archive buttons are just below the big download button. Click, confirm that you are deleting (or archiving), and when you go back to the app, your library should be refreshed.
> 
> Like iBooks and Kindle, this app still needs some polishing - buying books and managing the library via the bn.com website is a little clunky, but the app is only a few days old, and Barnes and Noble seems determined to stay competitive in the eBooks market.


I've had the B&N reader app on my phone for months - long before the Nook came out (last July, in fact). They have improved it since it came out, though - which is good, because it was so frustrating I almost deleted it, but I had a free book I wanted to read so I kept it (but still haven't read that book ).

I doubt the page numbers correspond with the paper version - too many paper versions, which would they use? I suspect they use the intermediate font size as the "standard". Personally, now that I'm used to locations (more specifically the progress bar/percentage) I don't care for the page numbers on my Sony reader - I have to think about how far into a book I am instead of just seeing my progress instantly. (Heaven forbid I should have to think about math while I'm reading! )

I've found that the Kindle app for iPhone is probably my least favorite reading app (aside from it syncing with my Kindle) - almost all the others have more options for background & font colors, fonts, etc. Then again, for Amazon it's probably more of a "gateway" reading option, hoping to get those who aren't Kindle owners to become owners.

I did download the free B&N books last night - the first book was actually *The #1 Ladies Detective Agency*, second was *Storm Front*, and third was *One Shot*. There will be two more.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MrTsMom said:


> We swung by B&N last night to pick up my coupon. I got into a pleasant conversation with the clerk. Turns out she's a (shhhhhh...don't tell anyone....) a very satisfied Kindle owner! She was so funny, looking over her shoulder before whispering to me how much she loved her Kindle.


LOL - I had a nice talk with the guy at B&N too - he seemed surprised that I was a Harry Dresden fan (guess I didn't look the type - too old, probably!) He'd met Jim Butcher at a conference and we talked about Harry & his exploits a bit.

Also, the Nook display had been moved to right at the front door - I mean you practically walk into it when you walk into the door. So of course I had to stop and look a bit and the clerk who was working up front asked if I wanted to test drive it. I told her no thanks, I already have a Kindle and a Sony reader and one more might land me in divorce court. She laughed and said she thought ANY e-reader is a good thing - saves trees & all. I must admit I do like the Nook's eInk screen a bit more - it's a bit lighter than my Kindle or my Sony, better contrast with the print. Doesn't make up for the general lack of intuitive-ness (which is no doubt due in part to my being so used to my Kindle - I still have to think about how to do things on my Sony too, because I use it less - and I even find myself occasionally trying to do something on my K2 the K1 way because I had the K1 for almost a year & a half).


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

profsusan said:


> It took me ages to figure out how to remove samples or free books I didn't want. Here's how: Go to the barnesandnoble.com website, click eBooks, then go to My Library. All your books and samples should be there. The delete and archive buttons are just below the big download button. Click, confirm that you are deleting (or archiving), and when you go back to the app, your library should be refreshed.
> 
> Like iBooks and Kindle, this app still needs some polishing - buying books and managing the library via the bn.com website is a little clunky, but the app is only a few days old, and Barnes and Noble seems determined to stay competitive in the eBooks market.


So that's how you do it! That was driving me absolutely bonky!

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I did see Boyd's book on the front display. It was right next to Russell Brand's memoir.

I got off easy at B&N. My free book only cost me $16 (no cafe stop and only 1 BRAT with me) However, overall it was a VERY expensive trip into town due to all the other stops I made. 

ETA:


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anyone know how to sync between the ipad and Nook? (how crazy am I to own a kindle, nook, and iPad!) I just love reading so much.  I haven't tried syncing yet from ipad to kindle but I'm sure its the same as when I used my iPhone.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The last two e-books that B&N will be giving free (but you have to visit the store to get the codes). This week is *Home Safe* by Elizabeth Berg, next week (and I believe it's the last week) is *The Long Tail* by Chris Anderson.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/Free-ebooks-bestelling-authors/379002210/?cds2Pid=34007


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I did see Boyd's book on the front display. It was right next to Russell Brand's memoir.
> 
> I got off easy at B&N. My free book only cost me $16 (no cafe stop and only 1 BRAT with me) However, overall it was a VERY expensive trip into town due to all the other stops I made.
> 
> ETA:


Thanks for the pic, Heather. On our display in Springfield, it was more in the position of the brown book right above it. Did you post that pic in Boyd's thread?  I forgot to see where it was on display in the Clarendon B&N when I was there. That may be where Ann saw it.

Betsy


----------

